# The Cryptonight Mining Thread



## thebastardminer (Apr 23, 2019)

This thread is to share, inform and assist fellow miners with BIOS files, Straps, Over clocking settings and general findings for the range of CN mining variants.

I'll post up a range of BIOS files from cards to get things moving and welcome others to do the same


----------



## bogmali (Apr 23, 2019)

Already have a similar thread that is sticky'd, please use that one


----------

